# Splitboarding in the NY Times



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It just keeps getting bigger...

It’s a Snowboard. It’s Skis. Yes, It’s Both. - NYTimes.com


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

cool! lately i have been planning to move out to breck for a year after highschool (before college) and i wanted to get a splitboard for this. they look sick. they said in the article that burton built a splitty- do they make production ones?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

that is totally rad!! Good find Kill!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> cool! lately i have been planning to move out to breck for a year after highschool (before college) and i wanted to get a splitboard for this. they look sick. they said in the article that burton built a splitty- do they make production ones?


Burton does have a production split. It doesn't come with the full Voile kit though. Voile sells a kit to go with the Burton split.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know about flocking. Splitboards DIY or manufactured are still expensive, and getting your turns by sweat equity turns a lot of people off. Still, I do wish they had of had a paragraph about avalanche safety in the article. The article itself makes it sound like fun and games without mentioning the inherit dangers in back country riding.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting KC.

I liked:

_” Mr. Jones said. “Splitboarding is such an intimate experience, and so much goes into each run. You mix the endorphin high on the way up with the adrenalin on the way down, and you’ve got one of the best feelings in the world.”_


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

with a recco in my boots and a SPOT in my pack, ain't nobody that can stop me and my split!

yeehaw


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*NYT and splits*

Nice link...very nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Kill I have seen some of your BC pictures so do you use a split board?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep. I've been using a splitboard since 2001. I'll be putting one of them to snow once again this weekend.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

How do they compare to cross country ski's? I like x-c skiing but I cant do hills, no edges and no heel support means no fun, just trying to make it down without face planting at every corner. How do splitboards do on the flats?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A splitboard compares more favorably with AT or Telemark skis in the touring regard. You can ski with them, but it general the ski mode is for uphill travel. I've had approaches that are long and flat that we've just skinned across. It's not going to be as efficient as a pair of cross country skis where you could kick and glide, but it's way more effective than snow shoes. For climbing, a splitboard is going to be better than cross country skis. The skins alone make that happen. They are really hard to compare though. For snowboard type terrain a splitboard is an ideal way to approach it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I kind of figured it would be like glorified snowshoeing. Wonder if there are skins that are better suited to flat. Or if any split boards have a base like x-c skis?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are kicker skins and split skins which are designed to travel over flatter terrain quicker. None of them are made specifically for splitboard skis, so you would have to mod them.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> with a recco in my boots and a SPOT in my pack, ain't nobody that can stop me and my split!
> 
> yeehaw


I hope you're being sarcastic. Otherwise, I'll just attribute your death in an avalanche to natural selection of the fittest (read: more intelligent)

----------------
Now playing: Phoenix - Lisztomania (Classixx Version)
via FoxyTunes


----------

